# Foreign operators Infiltrating USA?



## JBS (Aug 23, 2007)

Gents I've been reading up on the link between the huge, notorious street gang, MS-13 operating here in the USA, and Venezuelan strongman Hugo Chavez.  While most are aware of the war of words between President Bush and Hugo Chavez, many may not be aware of the threat allegedly made by the Chavez against the USA.  In his alleged threat, Chavez warned that he would "unleash" an army of operatives to attack the United States, if the US invaded IRAN.

I have so far been unable to find multiple sources citing the quote, other than Hal Lindsay (no. 1 most highly published non-fiction writers) and I wonder if anyone here was familiar with the quote, or knew anything else about it.  According to Hal Lindsey, there are about 40,000 members of the gang, and he suggests the gang may harbor- at its core- a paramilitary force from Venezuela and other nations.

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=55528

The vicious street gang MS-13 is trying to unify itself across the U.S., posing a threat to law enforcement in major American cities — including the nation's capital — that could rival the major drug cartels of Mexico and Colombia, according to a report published Wednesday in the Washington Times.

"Traditionally, the gang consisted of loosely affiliated groups known as cliques; however, law enforcement officials have reported increased coordination of criminal activity among Mara Salvatrucha cliques in the Atlanta, Dallas, Los Angeles, Washington, D.C., and New York metropolitan areas," states a confidential memo sent out earlier this month from the U.S. Attorney's Office in the Southern District of Illinois, the newspaper reported.

"MS-13 is attempting to become a unified criminal enterprise operating under one leadership."

Click here to read the complete story in the Washington Times.

The newspaper obtained a copy of the memo and an Army intelligence presentation on the growth of MS-13, also known as Mara Salvatrucha.

Federal law-enforcement officials say the gang is adopting tactics used by major Mexican and Colombian drug-trafficking groups and has become a gun-for-hire for many major Central and South American drug-trafficking cartels, the newspaper reported.

(Story continues below)


http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,290736,00.html


----------



## JBS (Aug 23, 2007)

If the link between Chavez and MS-13 gangs/operatives is authenticated, where will that leave us?

Pretty interesting thought.

Anyone got any scoop on this?

Also, isn't the FBI inadequate for this kind of thing.  It appears this is a potential domestic threat that seems to fall outside the capability of ANY U.S. Law Enforcement agency.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 23, 2007)

While MS-13 has been known for being a considerable threat to the LE community, I don't know if they have the discipline to truly "unite as one." They have become a growing concern though, and should have been dealt with long ago. I'm not sure if I believe the whole Iran thing, as the same thing has been pointed out about Hezbollah in the US as well. But who knows.


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 23, 2007)

> as the same thing has been pointed out about Hezbollah in the US as well.


There were 3 members of "The Hez" caught in a car  near the Canadian border in Vermont as far back as the mid 1990's...


----------



## Mikko1208 (Aug 23, 2007)

I watched a documentary about MS-13 on NGC. They seemed to be pretty organized, but not THAT organized... they have spreaded themselves in europe also. There was some action in Spain and Portugal...


----------

